# Day Two



## jenniferkruger (Jul 24, 2012)

It's day two and I still ache the way I did yesterday when we had to put my best friend to sleep. He was 12, and although his life was not "cut short" by any means, I hurt so bad without him. Adjusting to life is so difficult. I can't look at my house the same or without thinking of how he used to be here. His presence just made our house so much more inviting. It hurts so bad. I heard a tapping on the wooden floors that sounded like his paws and i really thought for a moment it was him. I shot my head over and was only disappointed because it wasn't him. Sigh. I don't know what to do.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Try to focus on the good times you had and remember that in letting him go, you showed that what is best for him is more important than what you want.

We had to make that decision for Ben three years ago. In my heart, I know I did the right thing, but it still hurts. I went from crying constantly to crying only when I tried to talk to others about him. I still tear up, but I really try to focus on what we had.
As much as it hurt to lose him, I wouldn't like to think about never having him in my life.

You have my sympathy. No one can predict when you will hurt less, but it will happen.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I know what you are going through. When Maggie went to the Bridge I kept thinking I was hearing the jingle of her tags. Even though she was a quiet senior, the house became way too quiet, it was almost unnerving when I was alone. She had been part of my life everyday for almost 14 yrs.

I don't know your plans regarding adding another puppy or dog to your home but our daughter surprised me with a puppy a few weeks later. It helped so much. Little Hank's antics brought back so many of the funny memories forgotten over the years. Our home seemed alive again.


----------



## PouncySilver (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone. It has been several weeks since I had to let my Jesse go and I am still struggling. It really is disturbing how quite the house becomes. I can't stand it. I still have her collar and tags hanging on a hook in the garage. I accidentally brushed up against them the other day...just the sound of those jingling tags just about brought me to my knees. I wish there was something I could say or do to help alleviate the pain, but there is not. Just remember him, love him and hopefully with time things will get easier.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss and really wish I had words that would bring comfort. But I don't. It hurts. It will hurt. The only thing I know to do is bring my other dogs for walks and just cry. And cry. And day by day the crying lessens and you begin to smile in remembrance. 

But, it is hard. Cyber hugs that your boy brings you signs that he is fine now and sending you the love & strength to see you through.


----------



## DERBYBOY7 (May 18, 2012)

I agree with Pouncy, Jennifer. Day Two ....Today its three months since the last time i took Honey for a walk and I'm crying. Day Two i was still basically paralyzed, sitting on the sofa numb unable to move. 

Try to do some things that you couldn't do with Bono ....Movies ....concerts ... shopping centers....My wife and i spent our anniversary at a casino ...a day we certainly would have taken honey to her favorite park Go to places you know he wouldn't have been and let time do its thing. After three months sometimes I even smile when i think about her. But I still cry more than smile.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I too know what you're going through. Over the last 17 years I've lost 5 dogs, all but one lived well into their teens. The most recent one I had to say goodbye to was my Golden boy in Feb. 2011. He was 15.5, had been with us since he was 8 weeks old. He had cancer and had been in Hospice the last year. He was doing great up until the first week of Feb. 2011 when he started declining very rapidly. It was so very hard to let him go, it's devastating to lose them but unbearable to see them suffering.

I'd forgotten how much it hurt, but it made me realize that eventually the pain, loss, and emptiness I was feeling would eventually pass. We still miss him, think of him everyday, wish he was still with us. We were blessed to have 15.5 wonderful years with him, I would never trade the time we had with him or the wonderful memories. 

Let yourself grieve and let your heart heal. It's a process that takes time, it's different for everyone.

I wish there was something I could say or do to take your pain away, unfortunately there isn't. I wouldn't wish this pain on anyone. I think it's a natural reaction when you have loved an animal as much as you did your Golden and they brought so much joy and meaning to your life. The grief is heartwrenching. 

Many of us have been through what you are experiencing right now, Whenever you need support or a shoulder to lean on, we are here for you.
The days will get better, take each one as they come. The day will come when you think of your boy and you will be able to smile instead of crying.

I still cry some and it's been a year and a half, but I find myself smiling more now. Last year I adopted a young golden boy from my County Humane Society-he reminds me so much of my bridge boy and when I see it in him, it makes me smile.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Hang in there and let all your feelings come out. They are children and family so it is alright to greave. I lost two of my babies 6 weeks apart from hemangio late last spring. Cried everyday for over a year and still now cry 2-3 a week. I read a lot of spiritual books about heaven and heaven for animals that helped me much this past year. I wanted to have peace knowing one day I would see my babies again. Hope that might help.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Had to put my boy down last night... I feel your pain all to vividly.

As Nath stated above... I really hope when I pass, all my Goldens are there to knock me down and lick my face with their tails of mass destruction going full speed.


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

As others have said, hang in there. It is so, so hard. Talk about your feelings. One day at a time.

So sorry. I have been there, not so long ago. Peace and hugs..........Patrice


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Let your heart guide you. If you feel sad, cry and don't feel bad for it. If you remember happy moments, smile and don't feel quilty for it. If you feel lonely, come talk with us, we understand, we all have been there.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

No matter what age they are when we loose them, it is always tragic. It takes a lot of time, before it gets better. So sorry that you're having to go thru this.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am sorry for the loss of your best friend and companion. I lost my Rhett just over 2 weeks ago and it's been hard. Share your memories each day with someone here. It has helped me tremedously to talk to others about our good times. I sometimes still cry when I post things about him, but I want the world to know how great of a friend he was, and for that, I know his memory will always live on.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss and the pain you are going through....it's so hard to say good bye to our babies.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't have any great words of consolation for you. This great pain is still in my future. I know I will feel the same as you.

The only thing you can do now is cry, grieve, ache and remember. The pain will dull after a while. But your baby will live forever in your heart.


----------

